# DBSTalk is Moving Ahead!



## David Bott

Members and Guests of DBSTalk....

After many months of planning and tons of work behind the scenes, DBSTalk is currently making a much needed update to our forum software along with a new and much wider canvas of discussion.

First, this will be no ordinary software update. We will actually be changing platforms and moving away from VBulletin. Our new software will be running on the latest version of Invision Power Board (IP.Board). This new software will do a much better job handling our huge database and also giving you new features.

Along with the software update, we will also be expanding! As you know, entertainment delivery has moved almost completely into the digital world. Therefore, the name DBSTalk will no longer simply be limited to "Direct Broadcast Satellite" talk but rather "Digital Bit Stream" news, content, information and discussion.

Even though the name of the site and all current forums will remain the same, we plan on moving DBSTalk into the future by including forums about digital content delivery systems including IPTV services, programming and mobile services. A world of information about any digital delivery system will be right here at DBSTalk! To do this, we will be merging IPTVConnection.com into DBSTalk to handle the ever expanding digital bit world!

While the look and feel of the site will be a little different, the entire database will be migrated intact so you shouldn't have any issues adapting. In other words, if you can use VBulletin, you should feel right at home on IP.Board!

As with any migration, some feature will be missing at first. We will be, of course, adding many of them back as time progresses so please be patient with us. For example...The dedicated app for your phone will no longer function. (Feel free to remove it after the migration.) But you can just use your mobile browser as the site will support mobile devices. 

We wish to thank the over 50 members of the site that helped with testing and suggestions. So...THANKS!

This is an exciting time for DBSTalk as we move forward into the broader world of digital content delivery. We invite you to come along for the ride! 

Thank you!

Your DBSTalk Team!


----------



## Kevin F

Sounds like great news to me! I can't wait to see what it looks like!

Kevin


----------



## betterdan

And please keep your hands inside till the ride comes to a stop...


Sounds like fun!


----------



## SayWhat?

When I saw the header notice before this thread appeared, I anticipated IPB.

When I started reading the above and saw IPB, I wondered about ingesting the other site before I got to that paragraph. I wasn't sure why the offshoot was launched to begin with, but now I wonder if it was a test site to try out the platform.


Now all I ask for is a Media Business section for discussion of mergers, acquisitions, court cases, etc.


----------



## NR4P

Looking forward to the new stuff


----------



## gov

Ah, gee.

I like the feel of the Soviet era server the current board is running on!



:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Goodbye DBSTalk.com...

Hello DBSTalk.com - The next generation.


----------



## MysteryMan

Will miss the current version of DBSTALK but am looking forward to the new version.


----------



## APB101

It sounds like these changes aren't merely cosmetic.

I do like the site as it is currently; but if it's going to improve, that would make it all the more encouraging.

This should be _interesting_.

:blush:


----------



## Davenlr

Sure would like to see a cable section for those of us who have both. I have yet to find a DBSTALK type forum for cable users.


----------



## SayWhat?

^AVS, but I have other problems with them.


----------



## gov

I suppose the old timers here are going to start reminiscing about the good old days when they went down to the Western Union office to telegraph their posts . . .


----------



## Sixto

Looking forward to the future. Good Luck!


----------



## Sixto

Davenlr;3210477 said:


> Sure would like to see a cable section for those of us who have both. I have yet to find a DBSTALK type forum for cable users.


Yes, I hope to help coordinate a FiOS section.


----------



## David Bott

Davenlr said:


> Sure would like to see a cable section for those of us who have both. I have yet to find a DBSTALK type forum for cable users.


Hummm...we already have a general one...(Started last month I think.)

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=197


----------



## yosoyellobo

gov said:


> I suppose the old timers here are going to start reminiscing about the good old days when they went down to the Western Union office to telegraph their posts . . .


Wells Fargo.


----------



## jpx5

Best of luck with the migration and looking forward to all the new features.


----------



## Davenlr

David Bott said:


> Hummm...we already have a general one...(Started last month I think.)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=197


Thanks.


----------



## Blurayfan

Nice knowing you DBSTalk... Nice to meet you DBSTalk generation 2.


----------



## Nick

After being on the board for 11 years (this month), I'm ready for a change. Best of luck for the migration.


----------



## Nighthawk68

looking forward to the new version!! DBSTALK.com v2


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So no more cell phone app? How will I keep up on things while away?


----------



## whitewolf8214

Sounds great and interesting and can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Grydlok

I take it we will have to redo out account information?


----------



## David Bott

No, you will just login.


----------



## fireponcoal

Nice. Excited for the FiOS section and exited to see the upgrade.


----------



## David Bott

New thread started to talk about the upgrade can be found here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/

Thanks All!


----------



## CopyCat

Like the new look and feel, but miss ISpy >> http://www.dbstalk.com/dbs-spy.php
Are there any plans to bring it back ?


----------



## Groundhog45

Looks nice. It will take a while to learn my way around. Old habbits....


----------



## David Bott

CopyCat said:


> Like the new look and feel, but miss ISpy >> http://www.dbstalk.com/dbs-spy.php
> Are there any plans to bring it back ?


If we can find a hack or a plug in, sure. As of now...not yet as we have not looked.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

TheRatPatrol said:


> So no more cell phone app? How will I keep up on things while away?


Just type the address in your browser and it automatically goes to the mobile skin. It works well.


----------



## trh

gov said:


> I suppose the old timers here are going to start reminiscing about the good old days when they went down to the Western Union office to telegraph their posts . . .


And it was an up hill walk -- both ways.


----------



## ronton3

Possibly a pleasant surprise. ron


----------



## seern

This is a nice looking platform and I am looking forward to exploring.


----------



## Nighthawk68

Lookin good!!


----------



## David Bott

Thanks all. I will now close this thread so we can keep things in one area when we are looking for issues.

Thank you for all the feedback and support!


----------

